# blaze orange backpack??



## Woodsong (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone know of a good backpack that is either blaze orange or the camo style blaze orange?  I have a camo backpack i use but it is not big enough to handle all my cold weather clothes as i change into and out of layers.  I want a slightly bigger pack (probably 2,000-2,500 cu. inches) and orange or camo-orange.  It always bothers me that you are required and ought to wear blaze orange vest and then you cover up 1/2 of it with a camo backpack! 

I have looked on Cabela's, etc. and not found anything yet....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 2, 2005)

Cover it with another vest.


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 2, 2005)

i already do that but it gets snagged on briars, etc. and is just another thing i have to do.  I would just as soon have a backpack blaze orange and be done with it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 2, 2005)

Is this better?  http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...http://www.cabelas.com/products/Ccat20124.jsp


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 3, 2005)

Nope.. i am picky


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 3, 2005)

Try Froogle "blaze backpack".


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sportsmansguide*

Sportsmansguide.  Looks a little bigger than what you might want.


----------

